# Klassendiagramm zu Java-Code



## jottes (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo ...
ich bräuchte mal jemanden, der mir das passende Klassendiagramm zu folgendem Java-Code zeigen könnte:


```
abstract class A
{
 int x;
 B b;
void m(D d) {}
}

class B 
{
 double x;
 A a;
 int m() {return 0;}
 double getX() {return x;}
}

class C extends A
{
 List<B> bs;
 Set<A> as;
}

class D
{
 D d;
}
```

Als Attribute kommen ja nur das double x und das int x in Frage, den Rest muss
man ja durch Assoziationen darstellen (daran scheiterts)....


----------



## zeja (21. Februar 2008)

Zeig doch mal wie dein Diagramm derzeit aussieht.


----------



## jottes (22. Februar 2008)

hier mal meine bisherige Version... mein problem liegt auch noch bei der Abbildung der Set<A>, die C enthalten soll. Muss ich das auch als Assoziation abbilden ?


----------



## TheGreenDragon (21. April 2009)

Servus,

zu dem Titel hab ich auch eine Frage, die das öffnen eines neuen Themas erspart 

Also, gibt es ein schönes eclipse PlugIn das mir aus meinem Package eine Klassendiagramm erstellt?

Gruß


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. April 2009)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/245934-tool-aus-java-klassen-uml-generiert.html

Google ftw^^;


----------

